
How William F. Buckley Jr. Tore Down Summer of Love Liberalisms (2017) - pepys
https://www.kqed.org/arts/13653108/how-william-f-buckley-jr-tore-down-summer-of-love-liberalisms
======
starkd
Great videos. Watching WFB, it makes you wonder just what its like to have
more intellect than all the people on that panel combined. And he knew it too,
and didn't have to prove it.

